# What do you do with your animals when you go on holiday?



## wallyreptiles (Nov 17, 2008)

hey guys just wondered what do some keepers do when they go on holiday, i know some people have over 100 animals or some very big and rare collections, do you pay someone a lot of money, or just not go on holiday?


----------



## hysteria_uk (Nov 28, 2007)

Friends? I mean real ones with a face, not just a username


----------



## wallyreptiles (Nov 17, 2008)

hysteria_uk said:


> Friends? I mean real ones with a face, not just a username


 sorry i dont understand but what are you talking about? :blush::lol2:


----------



## Bebeop1980 (Jul 10, 2008)

Well i have not been on a full holiday with the wife for 2 years, we go separately so one of us can look after the animals.

If we are going away for the weekend etc my friend will help out.


----------



## stuart89 (Mar 16, 2008)

My local pet shop took in my snake and my sister took in my gecko when I went on holiday. Ask your local petshop as its easy money for them.


----------



## Metal_face (Oct 2, 2008)

i show my reps how to use the tap to fill up their water bowls, tell the snakes how long to leave their mice out for them to defrost then leave the lizards a map to coldblooded for locusts :2thumb:


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Holiday, what holiday? I would rather have another snake 
Given up on holidays now as too many mouths to look after but in the past my mum (getting on a bit) has looked after them doubt she would ever do it again as the last time one of my nippy corns got her when she was changing the water, never left any feeding for her to do just general keep an eye on them and change any mucky water she came across but she looked after the dogs and cats as well so got the snakes as part of the deal.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

We take the cats with us on holiday and leave the snakes behind. I feed and clean before I go and they're OK until I come back! A friend comes in every morning and evening to put lights on and pull curtains - she checks thermostats and changes water, but other than that they're fine.

If we couldn't do that, we wouldn't bother having a holiday!


----------



## EmeraldSapphirez (Jan 13, 2009)

Holiday? What's that? Ha, ha.

Because we have so many animals we don't go on holiday. The horses live in our back garden so it's hard to get anyone to look after them, and the dogs won't go in kennels are they're all rescues and know just what kennels mean!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

not go


----------



## wallyreptiles (Nov 17, 2008)

stuart89 said:


> My local pet shop took in my snake and my sister took in my gecko when I went on holiday. Ask your local petshop as its easy money for them.


yea but what if u have about 50 snake for eg, usually about £2 a day so thats £1400 for a 2 week holiday:mf_dribble:


----------



## wallyreptiles (Nov 17, 2008)

Metal_face said:


> i show my reps how to use the tap to fill up their water bowls, tell the snakes how long to leave their mice out for them to defrost then leave the lizards a map to coldblooded for locusts :2thumb:


wish mine wud do as they are told too:lol2:


----------



## stuart89 (Mar 16, 2008)

wallyreptiles said:


> yea but what if u have about 50 snake for eg, usually about £2 a day so thats £1400 for a 2 week holiday:mf_dribble:


Point taken, didnt think of it like that. I would imagine a close friend would help out.


----------



## Elmodfz (Jan 18, 2008)

Im going on holiday for 3 weeks end of June time, so my dad will look after my gecko which isnt hard really, and I'll either feed my snake a larger amount then normal so he is alright for the 3 weeks, or get my local reptile shop to look after him. As I know the people, they may let him stay cheaper lol.


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

when i took upon myself to have pets 
i knew that holidays would be just things of the past would not trust someone to look after them not even family there are in my care i chose them they did not pick me they depend on me for all there needs 
have not had a holiday for over twenty five years and now dont miss them


----------



## hysteria_uk (Nov 28, 2007)

Its a sad state of affairs when people cannot have a short break due to their animals ruling their lives.


----------



## Bats (Jan 26, 2009)

Not that I can afford to go on holiday, but I would ideally seek out a friend who would be able to change Absinthe's water daily and make sure she's alright.


----------



## Gabriyel_Adonai (Jan 29, 2009)

Never had a holiday so I don't know what I'm missing!


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

holiday? whats one of them :Na_Na_Na_Na:
Last hols taken were 20+ years ago ~ *if* I have a weekend away (leave saturday morning come back sunday night) then my kids pop in 


hysteria_uk said:


> Its a sad state of affairs when people cannot have a short break due to their animals ruling their lives.


nah no sadder then staying home and raising kids and grandkids for 30+ years ~ at least the animals don't play loud music, raise the phone-bill and leave clothes all over the floor :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## hysteria_uk (Nov 28, 2007)

SleepyD said:


> nah no sadder then staying home and raising kids and grandkids for 30+ years ~ at least the animals don't play loud music, raise the phone-bill and leave clothes all over the floor :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Kids are allowed to be taken on holiday too you know. Sorta thing families do


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

awh said:


> when i took upon myself to have pets
> i knew that holidays would be just things of the past would not trust someone to look after them not even family there are in my care i chose them they did not pick me they depend on me for all there needs
> have not had a holiday for over twenty five years and now dont miss them


That's the same attitude as we have. I'd rather have my pets than a holiday, but we have always managed to take the dogs and cats away with us for our annual holiday, even when we had 10 cats! :lol2: 

Short breaks and holidays abroad though, are out of the question, unless we go separately.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

hysteria_uk said:


> Sorta thing families do


yep and so are day trips out ... to the beach, assorted parks, picnics, fairs etc


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm going to ireland on tour with my band in easter, my girlfriend will stay and look after my animals. Otherwise have two options - pet sitter - 4quid for a twenty minute visit, or get someone to pop around. Luckily I live round the corner from a forum visiter who i sold a gecko to so maybe she could come a nd feed everyone!


----------



## speedybob (Jul 25, 2008)

we are going on holiday in june and i have a friend at work who has snakes and has looked after various reptiles and she will look after them for us...although bare in mind this is my first holiday in errr....15 years...lol, otherwise we go away overnight and my mum pops in to change the water  but all the lights are on timers...


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

That's what mother in laws are for!!


----------



## Bats (Jan 26, 2009)

Grond said:


> That's what mother in laws are for!!


:roll2:

Sorry, I'm just trying to imagine my partner's mum feeding our Royal! The poor woman gets weird around *dust mites* never mind chucking adorable, furry mice into a snake cage!


----------



## ianb (Dec 1, 2007)

simple i just dont go :lol2:: victory:


----------



## IanF94 (Oct 12, 2008)

Most people go on holiday for sun and some warmth, mabey a dip in the sea right? Well my solution would be to save yourself a few hundred dollars, grab a heat mat and tape it to your back, shine a nice UV light down on yourself and then mabey run a bath and go sit in it. Problem solved and it'll only cost you a pound or two.
Nah but I really just don't go usually, if I do I get my cousin who also keeps reptiles to help me out. Never really go for long though.


----------



## donstapley (Jul 28, 2008)

get in the bath...with the heat mat?? wow...a holiday and a cheap perm! :lol2:


----------



## wallyreptiles (Nov 17, 2008)

IanF94 said:


> Most people go on holiday for sun and some warmth, mabey a dip in the sea right? Well my solution would be to save yourself a few hundred dollars, grab a heat mat and tape it to your back, shine a nice UV light down on yourself and then mabey run a bath and go sit in it. Problem solved and it'll only cost you a pound or two.
> Nah but I really just don't go usually, if I do I get my cousin who also keeps reptiles to help me out. Never really go for long though.


 lol nice hols but not a nice way to die - heat mat in the bath:lol2:


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

We're paying someone to house sit for 2 weeks in December when we go on honeymoon. If it's a weekend then no one. Other than that we have a couple of neighbours who are willing to help out. It's not that hard for them as we write it all down and number the vivs with instructions. Snakes make it easy as we feed them in advance so they need very little attention.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Usually the OHs family sits for us :2thumb:


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

I have 5 horses as well as dogs, cats and rabbits, plus the reptiles, so i just dont go on holiday. I'm not a holiday person really anyway, i would rather relax in the garden than put up with the temps abroad.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

donstapley said:


> get in the bath...with the heat mat?? wow...a holiday and a cheap perm! :lol2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

hysteria_uk said:


> Its a sad state of affairs when people cannot have a short break due to their animals ruling their lives.


We all make choices in our lives.

My partner and I chose to have more animals than we could realistically "board" or expect a pet sitter to care for while we go on holiday, while knowing that the animals we choose to keep cannot go with us on holiday either. Therefore, we have concurrently *chosen* not to have holidays. We decided that _the animals are more valuable to us than the holidays_ were. The last "long" holiday I went on was in 2005 and I can't see going on more than a weekend away now.

Other people feel that holidays are more valuable to them than the animals are, and therefore they either choose to have a smaller number of animals, animals that are readily boarded, animals that can go with them on holiday or they ensure there's someone who can check in on them. That's an equally reasonable and responsible choice. 

The only *irresponsible* choice is to choose to go on a long holiday when you have animals at home that you have not and cannot make provisions for while you are gone.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I dont tend to go on 'holidays' that span more than a weekend away. My Sister lives on the next road so comes in to check on them and feed them for me


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't...go on holiday that is.
I have too many animals to board and noone I would trust to look after them.
To be honest I'd be happy with a week off, locked up in the house with my animals, the curtains closed and a menu for the chinese. Closest thing to a holiday I'll get!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

angela__k__84 said:


> I don't...go on holiday that is.
> I have too many animals to board and noone I would trust to look after them.
> To be honest I'd be happy with a week off, locked up in the house with my animals, the curtains closed and a menu for the chinese. Closest thing to a holiday I'll get!


sounds good to me!!


----------



## hungovermatt (Jul 29, 2008)

My girlfriend's brother has my beardie if we're away for more than a weekend, as he has one too and knows what he's doing. He doesnt have a spare viv though so we have to cart my bloody great big thing 15 miles in the back of his van!!

If it's just a weekend then a mate does it.

I have a plan for an invention - a series of insect keepers that open on a timer, thus releasing fresh livefood into a viv every day... (yes i know that doesnt solve the changing mucky water and veg problems - one step at a time!)


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

hungovermatt said:


> My girlfriend's brother has my beardie if we're away for more than a weekend, as he has one too and knows what he's doing. He doesnt have a spare viv though so we have to cart my bloody great big thing 15 miles in the back of his van!!
> 
> If it's just a weekend then a mate does it.
> 
> I have a plan for an invention - a series of insect keepers that open on a timer, thus releasing fresh livefood into a viv every day... (yes i know that doesnt solve the changing mucky water and veg problems - one step at a time!)


Now I know someone that has done that with meal worms and a timer rotating lid dog bowl thingy. It work he tested out while he was there and used it while he was away for the night.


----------



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

I babysit for my mum a lot by looking after my little brother and sister on odd nights so she repays me by looking after my lizards if I'm on holiday. She only has to pop in to mine, pop a few locusts in the vivs, change the water and leave and then come back every other day and do it again lol.


----------



## wallyreptiles (Nov 17, 2008)

this thread's bin quite interesting :lol2:


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Just rent out a caravan and put it in the garden. Your on holiday then...You can keep an eye on the house and feed the reps lol x: victory:


----------



## ark1009 (Oct 26, 2008)

wonder if I can fit 3 sizely vivs and kit, 2 busy imps and caboodle, with me and the other half in a 4 (2) berth motorhome...


----------



## billy1974 (Jan 24, 2009)

*Holiday*

Hi, Most pet, reptile shops will happily look after your babies while ur away.
Mine charges £5 a viv per week (all good as 3 royals = 1 viv) etc.
It just the same thing as Kennels for ur dog.
Hope this helps.: victory:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

billy1974 said:


> Mine charges £5 a viv per week (all good as 3 royals = 1 viv) etc.


*chuckle* I'd need seventy-some vivs (none of my snakes share vivs) plus the rat rack...


----------



## Merve (Sep 6, 2008)

Holidays and weekend trips are one of the reasons we dont own lizards. Snakes are more forgiving for a few days as mine only eat 1-2 weekly depending on breed but lizards need sorting out every day. 

Its harder now we have Indigo snakes as they drink water daily so you need to ensure they have enough clean water that they wont poop in to last a few days when we go to festivals (we are in an entertainments troupe) 

Everyone gets a clean, a feed and fresh water. Lights go on timer and hey presto for a few days. We arent fortunate enough to have family that live close enough or arent terrified of snakes you see. 

In the reasonably unlikely event that we ever kept hots however (hubbie keeps nagging) i would at the very least board them with an expert if my license allowed or otherwise just stop taking holidays.. (sigh) 

As for the mutts, they either come with us or go in kennels. There should be purpose built reptile kennels i think, that would be useful, but i do currently have 20 snakes and 10 scorps so it would be expensive wouldnt it!


----------



## kemist (Jan 25, 2009)

ark1009 said:


> wonder if I can fit 3 sizely vivs and kit, 2 busy imps and caboodle, with me and the other half in a 4 (2) berth motorhome...


I know i'm being thick but whats a caboodle? my neighbours look after my animals one cat and three lizards i leave instructions and cash if they run out of bugs. They have a beardie anyway so know the routine anyway and cope with handling bugs.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

wallyreptiles said:


> hey guys just wondered what do some keepers do when they go on holiday, i know some people have over 100 animals or some very big and rare collections, do you pay someone a lot of money, or just not go on holiday?


 hol-i-day?? What is this thing?


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Metal_face said:


> i show my reps how to use the tap to fill up their water bowls, tell the snakes how long to leave their mice out for them to defrost then leave the lizards a map to coldblooded for locusts :2thumb:


:lol2: i personally leave mine with my mum  dog that is lol


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> hol-i-day?? What is this thing?


It is something that other people have, Fenny... I have heard stories about it. Mostly about the wonders of lost luggage, interminable waits in airplane terminals, how horrible the food was and how rude the natives.

I remember having a holiday once. It may be the rose-tinted glasses of fond remembrance, but I think I liked the food, especially that we could eat it at 3AM if we so chose.

I suppose if we had someone reliable that we trusted to come up to the house and actually physically house-sit (or someone who lived nearby and could check daily) we might consider a holiday. But anywhere I particularly want to go means we've got to be away a minimum of two weeks - it'd be nice to go back to visit my mum in New Mexico, for example. And I'm not flying 14-20 hours for a weekend's worth of holiday.


----------



## akai-chan (Sep 7, 2008)

Usually my rats can be left for 3-4 days with no problems so long as i fill up their food and water bowls. If not I leave them with the boyfriend, but he'll only have them for a week or so 

I usually just don't go 

Cheers
Red


----------



## prettymaids (Mar 18, 2009)

I used to run my own pet sitting business and never had a holiday myself! It was wonderful to be able to look after so many peoples different pets though. Going to canada soon and the pooch is going into kennels for the first time (and I'm dreading it!) and my little cornie will be going to my friends house who has 2 children so they will be learning about how to look after snakes correctly (and I reckon their mum will be talked into getting one for them! hehe hehe) :whistling2:


----------



## sanderson (Aug 5, 2008)

feed the snakes and put in 2 fresh water bowls and they are good for the week. 

However not sure what i will do with my FWC since he takes a :censor: in the water 2 or 3 times a week!


----------



## paulab (Mar 26, 2009)

We are going away next weekend and i am worried about my BD. I have a few friends but not sure who will be best :hmm: wouldn't like to leave him for a couple of week.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i live with my family so i go on hoildays with my boyfriend now not my mam or dad and they mind them but my little sister knows more then everyone in the house about them so she sorts them out.
i wouldnt want to take mine to a petshop i never needed to or wouldnt want to.


----------



## Savannah (Apr 10, 2009)

*going on holiday*

ask your friends to look after them 




savannahx


----------

